
Quantum Cybernetics - dnetesn
http://fqxi.org/community/articles/display/206
======
dataphyte
I hope this research evolves beyond the 'Cybernetics' buzzword. It seems like
a meaningful term (control, regulation etc.) but when other disciplines take
it up, it often seems to fade into vagueness. Psycho-cybernetics, socio-
cybernetics, and cybernetics of child development were all hot stuff in the
decades after Weiner. But little came of them in the end (mean while, Claud
Shannon was doing very real work in Information Theory, which started from the
same theoretical underpinnings).

There is no reason x-cybernetics can't deliver, esp. for quantum systems...I
just hope that it does this time.

------
jonsen

      What is it about this quantumness
      It appears to be so quantumless
      On the scale of a human being
      Cybernetic math
      Of a separate class
      Will enable us in seeing

